# FR: His birth has been very important to me



## tiramisu_lover

Je veux dire, en Français:
"Therefore, his birth has been very important to me"
= Donc, sa naissance était /a été très importante pour moi.

Je ne suis pas certaine si j'utilise passé composé ou l'imparfait...parce que c'est un action continuant, mais l'expression utilise le PARFAIT en anglais.

Un peu d'assistance, s'il vous plaît?
Merci


----------



## HarryCover

It's a one time event in the past : so : "a été"

"était" would be for describing some kind of ongoing state in the past, not the case here.


----------



## Micia93

le present perfect me pose toujours un problème !
il est vrai que logiquement, c'est "a été" ici, mais comme le present perfect exprime quand même un présent, est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas l'idée ici de : " sa naissance _reste_ très importante pour moi ?
Sinon, la phrase aurait été "his birth _was_ very ..." pour "a été", non ?


----------



## franc 91

The importance of the event of his birth began obviously at the moment of the birth but has continued to have an important influence on him since then and it still does now. When I explain the present perfect tense I say that it is un temps passé raccroché au présent (a bit like a train), even more so when it is in the present perfect continuous. There's even the suggestion here that this importance has become more evident as time passes.


----------



## Micia93

so you think that "reste" might fit the bill here ?


----------



## pieanne

Sa naissance a toujours été très ... ?


----------



## franc 91

On peut le dire aussi - mais parce qu'en français c'est ce que l'on dirait, mais c'est quand même, disons - une interprétation.


----------



## Micia93

pieanne said:


> Sa naissance a toujours été très ... ?


 
Oui, mais dans ce cas, la phrase aurait été "his birth *was* very ..."


----------



## Ouitecheude

I agree with Franc 91. Here there's a clear link between the past and the present. His birth was important then and still is now. Hence the present perfect in English.

So I'd stick to the passé composé wich can also convey the idea of that link in French as opposed to the imparfait or passé simple...


----------



## Micia93

Moi aussi je suis d'accord avec Franc, ce qui me rassure sur la question que j'avais posée
oui, vu sous cet angle, le passé composé est bien évidemment mieux que l'imparfait ou le passé simple
cependant, on utilise de moins en moins le passé simple et de plus en plus le passé composé qui, pour moi, reste une action définitivement passée sans aucun lien avec le présent. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## Ouitecheude

Micia93 said:


> Moi aussi je suis d'accord avec Franc, ce qui me rassure sur la question que j'avais posée
> oui, vu sous cet angle, le passé composé est bien évidemment mieux que l'imparfait ou le passé simple
> cependant, on utilise de moins en moins le passé simple et de plus en plus le passé composé qui, pour moi, reste une action définitivement passée sans aucun lien avec le présent. Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?




bien sûr, même si au même titre que le Present Perfect la structure même du passé composé fait ce lien (un auxiliaire au présent et un verbe au participe passé)...
Mais il est vrai que l'on est souvent obligé de passer par une périphrase en Français pour rendre ce lien plus explicite.


----------



## franc 91

This is leading off to a discussion about English verb tenses (which is perhaps off-topic, I don't know) and how they correspond to French ones. From an English-speaking point of view shall we say - I use what we call time lines to show graphically how the tenses in English function - for the Present Perfect tenses you have 'un bloc de temps' starting in the past that goes up to the intersection 'now' and even with un pointillé going past that intersection to imply the future. A simple past always has a gap on the time line between 'then' and 'now' with an arrow in the form of an arch going backwards from the intersection 'now' to the intersection 'then'. Is that any clearer?


----------



## pieanne

Sa naissance est depuis toujours très importante pour moi?


----------



## carog

Si je comprends bien, la seule manière en français de faire passer cette continuité serait peut-être de dire "Sa naissance a été très importante pour moi et elle continue de l'être (elle continue de changer ma vie..etc..).?


----------



## Ouitecheude

carog said:


> Si je comprends bien, la seule manière en français de faire passer cette continuité serait peut-être de dire "Sa naissance a été très importante pour moi et elle continue de l'être (elle continue de changer ma vie..etc..).?



oui si ce lien n'est pas assez explicite en contexte...


----------



## Micia93

carog said:


> Si je comprends bien, la seule manière en français de faire passer cette continuité serait peut-être de dire "Sa naissance a été très importante pour moi et elle continue de l'être (elle continue de changer ma vie..etc..).?


 
... "et elle le reste !"


----------



## pieanne

Micia93 said:


> Oui, mais dans ce cas, la phrase aurait été "his birth *was* very ..."


 Je ne crois pas. En fait il suffit de supposer un "laways" dans la phrase, sans en changer le temps


----------



## Micia93

pieanne said:


> Je ne crois pas. En fait il suffit de supposer un "laways" dans la phrase, sans en changer le temps


 
je ne veux pas pinailler, mais si tu as "his birth was always very important"
je traduirais par "sa naissance a toujours été très importante"
je me trompe peut-être, tu mettrais l'imparfait, toi ?


----------



## Ouitecheude

Micia93 said:


> je ne veux pas pinailler, mais si tu as "his birth was always very important"
> je traduirais par "sa naissance a toujours été très importante"
> je me trompe peut-être, tu mettrais l'imparfait, toi ?




errrr, actually, here I'd rather say "his birth was still very omportant" and translate with the imparfait "sa naissance était encore / toujours importante"



it's getting tricky round here!!!


----------



## franc 91

mais là il s'agit d'un passé plus éloigné - à cette époque-là (was very important)


----------



## Micia93

Ouitecheude said:


> errrr, actually, here I'd rather say "his birth was still very omportant" and translate with the imparfait "sa naissance était encore / toujours importante"
> 
> 
> 
> it's getting tricky round here!!!


 
oui, désolée d'avoir soulevé ce loup, mais je vois que le present perfect pose problème! je me sens moins seule du coup !


----------



## Ouitecheude

franc 91 said:


> mais là il s'agit d'un passé plus éloigné - à cette époque-là (was very important)


----------



## Micia93

franc 91 said:


> mais là il s'agit d'un passé plus éloigné - à cette époque-là (was very important)


 
oui bien sûr, ça correspond théoriquement à "fut" (action terminée) que l'on n'emploie plus en langage courant, et que l'on a remplacé par "a été" !


----------



## pieanne

Pour moi, si tu dis "his birth was always", je comprends cela comme "l'acte de sa naissance", ou "la façon dont il est né", "his birth" étant compris comme un moment appartenant au passé. Et le fait de nâitre est bien passé.
Si on dit "his birth has always been ...", je comprends cela comme "le fait qu'il soit vivant" et il l'est bien sûr toujours d'où l'emploi du P Perfect.
Sans contexte spécial, je dirais la seconde phrase, pas la première.
EZt non, je n'emploirais pas l'imparfait.


----------



## Micia93

pour résumer, je pense que la difficulté vient dans la confusion que nous, français, apportons dans les temps du passé : le passé simple est remplacé par le passé composé qui ressemble au present perfect!


----------



## pieanne

De plus, il me semble que "always" et le preterite ne font pas très bon ménage!  

Est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose avant ou après ces mots?


----------



## Ouitecheude

pieanne said:


> De plus, il me semble que "always" et le preterite ne font pas très bon ménage!



it depends! "she was always complaining!"


----------



## Micia93

Ouitecheude said:


> it depends! "she was always complaining!"


 
auquel cas on traduirait pas "elle _était_ toujours en train de râler" 
ce qui est un passé continu, mais pas définitivement passé !


----------



## pieanne

Ce n'est pas le même genre de phrase! Ici, c'est une habitude dans le passé, qui nous énerve ou dont on se plaint. Cela correspond au présent "she's always complaining"
Mais oui, c'est un exemple où always est utilisé avec le prétérite *progressif*



Micia93 said:


> auquel cas on traduirait pas "elle _était_ toujours en train de râler"
> ce qui est un passé continu, mais pas définitivement passé !


 Si, pour moi c'est définitivement passé, soit on parle d'une personne qui est décédée, soit de son attitude à des moment précis appartenant au passé


----------



## Micia93

pieanne said:


> Si, pour moi c'est définitivement passé, soit on parle d'une personne qui est décédée, soit de son attitude à des moment précis appartenant au passé


 
bien vu Pieanne!
et tu as raison, "always" avec forme progressive, ça marche
et je ne sais plus si on peut accoller "always" avec un preterit


----------



## pieanne

Oui, dans un discours indirect.
DD: "he always leaves at 8"
DI (in the past) "she said he always left at 8"


----------



## Micia93

Great! so simple!
thanks


----------



## tiramisu_lover

Je vais utiliser la phrase "sa naissance reste très importante pour moi"

Cette expression exprime mes intentions. Et je ne suis pas bien avancée, alors je dois aller avec quelque chose simple.

Merci à tout le monde!


----------

